# Blood in hamster pee!!



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

I put my almost 4 year old female syrian hamster in her ball tonight and when iI went to put her back in her cage she had peed in her ball (like she normally does) and I notice they was a relativly large spot of blood in it. I think it might be a urinary tract infection but I'm not sure.....I changed her bedding from shavings to megazorb could this be a reason why. Is it the stress of a new bedding?? She has also started drinking a lot more....She has a 170ml bottle and she drinks 1/2 of it in a couple days..is this a sign?
Please help...I'm really worried


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to get her to a vet asap, megazorb would not cause blood in urine


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

You need to get her to a vets asap, blood in the urine could be a URI or something as bad as pyometra


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LaurasPets said:


> I put my almost 4 year old female syrian hamster in her ball tonight and when iI went to put her back in her cage she had peed in her ball (like she normally does) and I notice they was a relativly large spot of blood in it. I think it might be a urinary tract infection but I'm not sure.....I changed her bedding from shavings to megazorb could this be a reason why. Is it the stress of a new bedding?? She has also started drinking a lot more....She has a 170ml bottle and she drinks 1/2 of it in a couple days..is this a sign?
> Please help...I'm really worried


Blood in the urine and drinking a lot more then usual is a concern in any animal
cat dog or hamster. it could well be a sign or an infection or other urinary tract problem but you do need to check it out as even if it is a UTI it will need medication.


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok thank you for the advice I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow (I'm pretty sure they are open). Does any one have any idea on how much it will cost...I will take het to the vets nonetheless I just wanted to how much it would cost me. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LaurasPets said:


> Ok thank you for the advice I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow (I'm pretty sure they are open). Does any one have any idea on how much it will cost...I will take het to the vets nonetheless I just wanted to how much it would cost me. Thanks again for the advice


Sorry cant help on that score as long time since Ive had small furries, I know for rabbits guinea pigs and small little animals the consultation is usually much less then say for a dog or cat, and the meds shouldnt be too much, the vets should be able to tell you the consultation charge for a hamster at least when you phone up they usually have set charges for those.


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

How is this old girl doing?


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Teesside Hamsters said:


> How is this old girl doing?


She is doing much better now thank you  The vet said because of how bright and alert she was it should just be a monor infection and to give her some antibiotics and she will get better and I haven't seen any mre blood so I think shes all better now :thumbup:


----------



## Teesside Hamsters (Aug 31, 2012)

Brilliant news :thumbup:


----------

